# Is this a disaster?



## ben485 (Jan 13, 2011)

In making the must for my pee, and using the recipe from skeeterpee.com. i put in double the yeast nutrient. will this be ok or did i mess up? anything i can do to fix it if it is a problem?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 13, 2011)

ben485 said:


> In making the must for my pee, and using the recipe from skeeterpee.com. i put in double the yeast nutrient. will this be ok or did i mess up? anything i can do to fix it if it is a problem?



Shouldn't keep it from fermenting, you will want to put less in though when you add the second half at 1.050


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 14, 2011)

I did that once by accident and the fermentation was off the charts. I had to remove some of the must and put into another container so as to allow enough room for the very active fermentation.

I don't think you will have a problem, but you will want to keep an eye on it. The yeast will love the nutrient and you could have a overflow.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

mxsteve625 said:


> I did that once by accident and the fermentation was off the charts. I had to remove some of the must and put into another container so as to allow enough room for the very active fermentation.
> 
> I don't think you will have a problem, but you will want to keep an eye on it. The yeast will love the nutrient and you could have a overflow.



I have double in mine, and it ain't going at all, I'm about to add another dose.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

You people that need twice the nutrient, you should just use the recommended amount of nutrient and the recommended amount of yeast energizer. Energizer is a nutrient with additional minerals that nutrient doesnt have, You stage the energizer while adding all the nutrient up front meaning you add 1/3rd the energizer in primary, then add another 1/3rd at 1/3rds the sugar consumption and the least at 2/3rds the sugar consumption. If you start at 1.090 then you would add some at 1.060 and the rest at 1.030. I have never had a tough fermentation using this schedule with the exception of the Choc Rasp. Port kit as that kit is just a serious problem child.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> You people that need twice the nutrient, you should just use the recommended amount of nutrient and the recommended amount of yeast energizer. Energizer is a nutrient with additional minerals that nutrient doesnt have, You stage the energizer while adding all the nutrient up front meaning you add 1/3rd the energizer in primary, then add another 1/3rd at 1/3rds the sugar consumption and the least at 2/3rds the sugar consumption. If you start at 1.090 then you would add some at 1.060 and the rest at 1.030. I have never had a tough fermentation using this schedule with the exception of the Choc Rasp. Port kit as that kit is just a serious problem child.



The problem is I haven't made it to the first 3rd


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

I know but did you use any energizer? Like I said it has different nutrients in there that are probably missing from the fermentation for the yeast to do a good job. Yeast is a living thing and cant thrive without proper nutrient just like you and me.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I know but did you use any energizer? Like I said it has different nutrients in there that are probably missing from the fermentation for the yeast to do a good job. Yeast is a living thing and cant thrive without proper nutrient just like you and me.



Yep, I used 3.5tsp nutrient and 1.25tsp energizer initially (for 6 gal), then added that same amount again.

And now I'm doing a new yeast starter with more nutrient and energizer.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, what yeast did you use for the slurry?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Wow, what yeast did you use for the slurry?



Lalvin EC-1118, was used in the slurry, and also the starter that I added, as well as the started I'm about to add.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

Just having a bad time then.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 14, 2011)

What temp is your must?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> What temp is your must?



80 deg


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like something might be wrong with the must, this new starter I'm doing was going good, but then has died down gradually as I introduced must a couple cups at a time over the last 12+ hours.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Looks like something might be wrong with the must, this new starter I'm doing was going good, but then has died down gradually as I introduced must a couple cups at a time over the last 12+ hours.



Correction the start is bubbling now, about a medium bubble. I added 6 more cups must and 1t nuetriant and will check it again in a few hours.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 15, 2011)

huh how long did your slurry sit before adding it to the lime juice? Did you refrig your slurry until you were ready to use and then allow it to warm to room temp before you added it to the must? ive never had to make a starter to go along with my slurry.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> huh how long did your slurry sit before adding it to the lime juice? Did you refrig your slurry until you were ready to use and then allow it to warm to room temp before you added it to the must? ive never had to make a starter to go along with my slurry.



The slurry was refrigerated for about 2 days, then I brought tit to room temp to mix.


----------

